# bolens 1220 rear tires



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Question. 

will car tires fit on my bolens 1220? years ago my neighbor said car tires are an alternative there cheaper and work just as good. anyone ever try it.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No, the rims are 12"......and car tires won't work well,for traction/control.
Besides the fact that the sealing beads on car tires are wider,and don't seal well ,on the narrow lip of the tractor rims.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are looking for 23-8.50x12 tires, here's a place with a good selection in types and prices.

https://simpletire.com/catalog?search=23/8.50--12


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------

